# Walmart



## Vol

http://www.mandatory.com/2013/11/25/the-wild-and-crazy-people-of-walmart/?icid=maing-grid7|maing14|dl2|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D411159

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol always make a person feel better about themself


----------



## somedevildawg

ontario hay man said:


> Lol always make a person feel better about themself


. 
Ya, a bit like going to therapy.....I've seen pics like those before, in most cases these people do this stuff to stand out from the crowd......but the amount of severely overweight people is amazing, and those damn things that they ride around on are ridiculous, if anyone needs to walk......I'm just saying.....I don't think I'd go out in public, perhaps they should start "home delivery" for groceries again....that way they don't even have to move their fat ass out of the Lay Z Boy chair......could just stay there in they're domicile and eat themselves to death, perhaps have em rooming with junkies.....could deliver both crutches at one time....I'm sure by now they're both "diseases" so they should be covered under our world class health care plan.....


----------



## Grateful11

Sad thing is of the couple times a year I go in there I actually see stuff like that.

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/top-rated/


----------



## somedevildawg

Grateful11 said:


> Sad thing is of the couple times a year I go in there I actually see stuff like that.
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/top-rated/


Me too...on the two occasions that I find myself in Walmart during the course of a year...some of them have blue vests on.......


----------



## Chessiedog

I don't know where to begin . thats all i can say or want to


----------



## RockmartGA

Of course, someone would be inspired to make a music video of it.....


----------



## Teslan

My sister in law when she comes to visit from Panama and if she happens to go to Walmart is always amazed on how "different" "original" the people are that shop at Walmart are compared to other stores. Are the prices that much lower then other places? Or what is it? It amazes me also.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> My sister in law when she comes to visit from Panama and if she happens to go to Walmart is always amazed on how "different" "original" the people are that shop at Walmart are compared to other stores. Are the prices that much lower then other places? Or what is it? It amazes me also.


Ya know, I'm guilty of thinking of Walmart in general terms and assume that all of them are like ours here.....I don't think they are but most certainly the lower income person prefers Walmart, in some locales that may be all that is available and kudos to Walmart for that....as for myself, I would shop elsewhere even if they charged a cover charge to get in....on the other hand, the times I do go to Walmart, I try to use it as a learning experience for my kids to ensure they see first hand the value of education and hard work....


----------



## Grateful11

Here's some prime examples of what's wrong with this country these days:

Watch the guy in the red coat:






Crazy:






This one is poor quality:


----------



## ontario hay man

Grateful11 said:


> Here's some prime examples of what's wrong with this country these days:
> 
> Watch the guy in the red coat:
> 
> Crazy:
> 
> This one is poor quality:


So classless do people really need stuff that bad they gotta act like that???


----------



## somedevildawg

One thing to watch for in this video besides the idiot in the red jacket.....and this is a product of the management of Walmart.....check the guy out in the back who gets a TV and then holds it over his head, he's selling it! He ain't even bought it yet.....and he selling it....if Walmart gave a damn about the people who shop there, they wouldn't allow such crap to go on, problem is......they only care about the dollar....shameless, and some people wonder why I don't shop at Walmart


----------



## ontario hay man

I dont get what the guy in the reds deal was he already had one then throws it and goes for another one? Whats the difference?


----------



## somedevildawg

ontario hay man said:


> I dont get what the guy in the reds deal was he already had one then throws it and goes for another one? Whats the difference?


I saw that too...he throws one down to get another.....a feeding frenzy of undereducated morons.....add it to the list of why I don't shop there....


----------



## ontario hay man

I should go there and set up a tree stand and sit with a case of beer on dec 24. Should be awesome fun.


----------



## stack em up

I didn't know my picture was on the internets!!


----------

